# Adrian Belew



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just bought my tickets for Adrian Belew, Friday Oct 9. Can't wait! Has anyone seen him on his current tour? Is he playing a bunch of stuff from a particular album?

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> Just bought my tickets for Adrian Belew, Friday Oct 9. Can't wait! Has anyone seen him on his current tour? Is he playing a bunch of stuff from a particular album?
> 
> TG


last time I seen Adrian he was fronting King Crimson at the Warehouse. Not sure what he is playing on this current tour. Might be able to sniff out some set lists on the web.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He played Bluesfest in 2008. Quite the technocrat! Played in a power trio format. I would have preferred more of the melodic stuff he did in the 90's, but it was an impressive show. That Belew model Parker he plays has more tricks up its sleeve than an electrified tricking machine on the trickiest day of its life!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

My buddy saw him a few weeks back in T.O.. Belew said that he went to his buddy who owns a music school and asked him to introduce him to his best students. The owner introduced him to a pair who are brother and sister in their late teens/early twenties. A few weeks later, the brother and sister joined Belew's band and are touring with him now.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

He is an interesting character. Should be a good show. Keep us posted.

N


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

kksjurkksjur

Oh man, that was only a trio! Good god, the bass player and drummer (sister and brother) are freakin amazing; she is 23, he is younger, I am depressed. One of the best drummers I have ever heard . . . 

Just a great show. If you like Belew and Crimson go see these guys; the new album 'E' is very Crimsony (dwee da do dwee do da do) and he interspersed his best solo stuff and the odd Crimson tune. A good blend of instrumentals and vocals too; his voice is very strong and is in no way a let down from the records.

Two problems with the show: first, I now want a harmonizer , and second, one of his patches (line 6 amp) was buried in the mix and a few others didn't have the "cut" of a real amp; the sound was actually good, and I understand why he uses a modeling amp in this situation, but there were a few "I want more" moments. 

Of course, I am nitpicking. The guy's command of the guitar is unbelievable; it is honestly like a toy in his hands.

GO SEE THIS TRIO! $25 for world class musicianship??!! Sign me up again.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

His knowledge of the "command center" is pretty impressive, eh?:smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> His knowledge of the "command center" is pretty impressive, eh?:smile:


For sure. His use of loops seems effortless and I never heard him have to "correct" anything. At one point he was triggering piano sounds from his guitar. 

It is wild to hear somebody play such intricate stuff, in odd time, AND sing beautiful melodic lines over top of it all. Meanwhile, even though I grew up as a drummer, I found myself searching for the 1!

TG


----------

